# Ron of Fairfields and Sudwala



## JACKC (Jun 22, 2006)

I think Ron of Fairfields has always had a good reputation among tuggers.

Last Fall he offered to "buy back" our Sudwala and told us how much we would be receiving. We provided signed papers as requested and even sent our Share Block certificate to him to speed things along. We've heard nothing from him since, other than being told that it takes a long time.

Has anyone else had a problem with Ron, or is ours an isolated event?

Jack


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2006)

Rats, I am worried about Ron now too. I did the same - sending in signed certificates in December. Ron was emailing me about once a month; but, the last was on June 5th. I have my suspicions about my "sold" weeks; but, I can't say for sure. Please post if you hear from him and I'll do the same.


----------



## JACKC (Jun 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Rats, I am worried about Ron now too. I did the same - sending in signed certificates in December. Ron was emailing me about once a month; but, the last was on June 5th. I have my suspicions about my "sold" weeks; but, I can't say for sure. Please post if you hear from him and I'll do the same.



Greg, 

Yes, I'll keep you and other tuggers posted of any developments.  It's interesting that you are receiving monthly updates but we are not.

Because of the delay, we had to pay a levy that we hadn't planned on.

After thinking about this over the past 6 months and looking again at copies of the paperwork I sent him, I strongly suspect that he is actually acting as a realtor listing my week for sale. If/when it sells, I'll get the approximately US$70 (not much) that he promised, whenever in the future that might be. I was willing to accept so little in exchange for a quick sale. So I thought.

The unfortunate thing is I sent him the share certificate, which I plan to ask him to return. Then I'll dispose of our week some other way before the next levy is due. 

Don't misinterpret my desire to sell one of our SA's. We have gotten some pretty good trades, both before and after BS, and we would expect this to continue in the future.  It's just that we have too many timeshares and need to start cutting somewhere.

Jack


----------



## Carron (Jun 23, 2006)

Ron is still up and running.  He has been punctual in replying to me about selling my week that he claims he will buy outright.  He comes in at substantially less than another SA broker in price though.   Ann


----------



## rwroth (Jun 23, 2006)

I would appreciate a little more feedback concerning recent experiences with Ron. I'm about to send him by Share Certificate for a 2BR at Glenmore Sands that he has offered to sell. No up front charges, BUT..... am I getting into trouble?

Hey, Ron --- Defend yourself !! This is the first time I've seen some bad press.

Roy


----------



## LisaH (Jun 23, 2006)

First of all, let me start by saying that I have not bought or sold timeshares through Ron. From reading this forum, I think it's safe to say that people who bought from him were generally happy.

Early this year, I contacted him after reading his post on TUG offering to sell SA timeshares for us. His response was that there was no market in SA for my timeshare and the best he could offer was $50. I posted it on Redweek.com and sold it myself for $400 within a month. Then someone else posted on TUG about having problems getting paid after their timeshares were sold through an unnamed SA dealer. I contacted her privately and found out it was Ron that she was having problems with. I hope she will post directly here to have her story told. Ron still posts from time to time on TUG, offering to help selling tuggers' timeshares.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 24, 2006)

This is disturbing to hear.
I purchased thru Ron and it was a 100% good experience and I had felt he was a honest professional.
He offered to buy my white Sudwala week back for about $60 USD after BS
when everyone was complaining about poor trade power with the white weeks.
The week is worth way more than $60  based on the exchanges it still gets so there was no way I was going to accept his offer.
If I really wanted to unload the week I would offer it for sale on TUG at what he was offering and it would have been snapped up quickly.


----------



## got4boys (Jun 25, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> First of all, let me start by saying that I have not bought or sold timeshares through Ron. From reading this forum, I think it's safe to say that people who bought from him were generally happy.
> 
> Early this year, I contacted him after reading his post on TUG offering to sell SA timeshares for us. His response was that there was no market in SA for my timeshare and the best he could offer was $50. I posted it on Redweek.com and sold it myself for $400 within a month. Then someone else posted on TUG about having problems getting paid after their timeshares were sold through an unnamed SA dealer. I contacted her privately and found out it was Ron that she was having problems with. I hope she will post directly here to have her story told. Ron still posts from time to time on TUG, offering to help selling tuggers' timeshares.



Lisa:

Who did you use to close?

Peggy


----------



## LisaH (Jun 25, 2006)

I sold weeks from both DIK and Durban Sands by myself in the past 8 months. Both resorts did the closings by charging a modest fee.


----------



## JACKC (Jun 26, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> I sold weeks from both DIK and Durban Sands by myself in the past 8 months. Both resorts did the closings by charging a modest fee.



How convenient! I wonder if Sudwala would do the same??
Jack


----------



## Sponge (Jun 26, 2006)

Closed my Sudwala weeks directly with Niki. I think it took a whopping 30 Days to get it done. She is such a gem!!!!


----------



## ron1 (Jun 27, 2006)

The reason for the delay is that before I make payment to any seller I MUST insure that the buyer gets transfer. This is a legal requirement!

The sale of the week was part of a bulk sale to one buyer. The buyer is a large company with lots of red tape and it took ages for them to process their side of the paperwork. To date I have not received final notification from Sudwala that the transfer has been finalised. This may be verified, if you wish, with Niky at Sudwala.

In the meantime I have written to all sellers asking them for their bank details to refund them their money. I have all my apples in a row and am waiting on final confirmation from Sudwala transfer secretaries.

Anyhow, I am sure everything will work out in the end - folk must be patient.

Kind regards, Ron, Fairfields.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I heard from Ron. He said that he was getting together final papers. Great, I'll wait some more. My thought was Ron was "buying back" at a fixed price. I agreed and sent signed documents with the expectation of the transaction to be "quick" and with Ron. It appears neither is true. I sent papers in November (Ron confirmed receipt in December) and now I await a third party. I agreed to sell back to Ron and not to a third party; so, where does my agreement stand with Ron? Should I wait or try to back out?

If Ron can not provide a signed contact, then there is not an agreement. All there is would be an open ended agreement for me to sell, correct? When the third party signs, the agreement is final. Because of this long wait, I am considering removing my offer to sell to Ron and then selling on my own.

Sudwala weeks have been a great weeks to own and I never have had any problems with them. And, I have very much enjoyed the exchanges that I have gotten from them.

Greg


----------



## ron1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Greg - May I respectfully suggest you read the correspondence between ourselves. At no time have I said I would buy your weeks. 

Here is just one of my e-mail to you of the 12/12/2005:

Dear Greg

Thank you for your e-mail.

Yes, I received your paperwork all in good order.

We are breaking up at the end of this week and will only be selling your weeks early next year. I will keep you updated as to the sales of your weeks.

May I take this opportunity of wishing you and your family a blessed Christmas and a happy New Year.

Kind regards

Ron


----------



## flowers1227 (Jun 29, 2006)

I too sent in my certs to Ron in March for sale.  After questioning him in May this is the response I got. Needless to say I did not send this info.  I told him I would verify what he had and have not heard back from him since June 5th.  

Betty

Thank you for your e-mail. 

Yes, Sudwala have finally completed the transfer to the new owner. I am
trying to get around the bank charges in sending the money to you. My bank
will charge you R180 (+- $30) to transfer the money to you. 

I am going to try crediting your credit card which I believe is far less. 

I do have your credit card details on hand but I need to verify the details.
Could you please let me have your credit card details: What type of card
(VISA or Mastercard); name on the card; card number; expiry date; last three
digits at the back of the card.

When I get this I will attend to your payment soonest.

Kind regards

Ron


----------



## klynn (Jun 29, 2006)

You have nothing to worry about with Ron. He is a very upstanding and honest person.

It is very difficult to get money out of South Africa and also can take a long time. When sellling SA weeks the easiest way is to find your own seller (not in SA) and Ron will do the paperwork/closing for a very reasonable cost. That way the you don't have to worry about trying to get the banks if SA to release the funds.

It is South African legislation that is delaying things, not Ron. South African *legislation requires that any funds*, which are sent out of the country, must be accompanied by proof that the funds did in fact enter the country, in the first place. This means that the Foreign Exchange Bank require proof of the original purchase in the form of a tele-transmission or credit card slip.


----------



## JACKC (Jul 5, 2006)

As klynn and others say, Ron will eventually come through. After 7 months I finally received payment for the sale of my Sudwala week.

It seems that "buyback" doesn't necessarily mean buying back your week. In many cases, so he tells me, he acts as a broker and sends you the proceeds only after it sells.

My conclusion in all this is, first of all, Ron is an honest and upstanding individual; a person you can count on in a business transaction. If you want to sell your week hassle free and are willing to accept a small return and are patient, list with Ron. 

If you are in a hurry and/or want more than a nominal amount for your week you should list it on TUG and the other usual places at a reasonable price. It should sell. Contact Niky at Sudwala for instructions on how to make the transfer of ownership yourself.

Jack


----------

